# Keeping dwarf puffers with cherry/crystal red shrimp?



## kilfrg7864 (May 7, 2010)

it will depend on the puffers personality. I used to have a DP that constantly harassed my amano shrimp. I gave him away because he also harassed my other puffer. Now my 2 puffers i have dont bother my shrimp at all. So its really up to the personality of the puffers you get. 

You could always try to put one in a tank with a ghost shrimp and see what happens. There have been people however who have kept RCS with their puffers.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

99 percent of dwarf puffers will hunt shrimp and eat all they can


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Shrimp and snails are natural prey items for puffers. Keeping inverts with them is almost always a bad idea. I feed the green spots, figure 8s and amazon zebra puffers ghost shrimp almost exclusively at the shop.


----------



## kilfrg7864 (May 7, 2010)

haha my puffers must be weird then  they havnt touched my amano shrimp for about 6 months


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

F22 said:


> Shrimp and snails are natural prey items for puffers. Keeping inverts with them is almost always a bad idea. I feed the green spots, figure 8s and amazon zebra puffers ghost shrimp almost exclusively at the shop.


F22 is right about shrimp and snails being natural prey food for puffers. However, there is a guy on thepufferforum.com that claims you can "train" your marine pufferfish to not eat live foods.


----------



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmm so the rasbora should be ok right? And i guess since im gonna get ss grade crs the dp wont be worth the shrimp that are like $10 each ahaha. Thanks


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

@kilfrg7864,
how big are your amano shrimp in relation to the puffers?

@londonloco 
that is possible, any animal will take the easy meal rather than having to hunt, the trick in my opinion would be regular feeding schedule, but if you miss one day, bye bye cleaner shrimp lol


----------



## kilfrg7864 (May 7, 2010)

roughly about the same size, also i have gone a week+ without feeding (was on vacation) and the amano shrimp was still there!


----------



## dtsuyuki (Nov 16, 2009)

It's not worth risking your shrimps... I had two DPs and gave them away when I saw one trying to harass my CRS that was in a breeder box. I just wanted to see what the puffer would be interested in the shrimp.. also to prove my friend wrong. I failed...

Just have another tank for puffers. =)


----------

